# Michael Butler Apologetics Series in MP3!!!



## Answerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Great stuff!!

http://www.newhorizonchurch.ca/conf/audio/apologetics/

Enjoy.


----------



## Answerman (Feb 18, 2005)

P.S. if you backup to the parent directory on that page you can then click on “Carson” to download D.A. Carsons apologetic lectures or click on “Evangelism” for even more apologetic lectures.


----------



## Answerman (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are the titles:

Introduction to Apologetics (1 of 6)
War of the Worldviews (2 of 6)
Strategy and Method of Discipleship Acts 18 (3 of 6)
The Certainty of God's Existence (4 of 6)
Presuppositionalism in Paul's Address in Athens (5 of 6)
Presuppositionalism and the Westminster Confession (6 of 6)


----------

